# $1.89 Pork Shoulder - Aldi



## rgautheir20420 (Aug 13, 2014)

Hello everyone. I just picked up 20 lbs of pork shoulder for just under $40 from Aldi. It's their fresh meat Wed deal and the quality is pretty good from what I picked up. Just wanted to get the word out to all those here that have Aldi in their area. Pulled pork and sausage is now on the to do this weekend!













20140813_102544.jpg



__ rgautheir20420
__ Aug 13, 2014


----------



## isucyclone (Aug 13, 2014)

Excellent tip, might have to get out and grab some of that! Can't beat that price.


----------



## ryan in louisville (Aug 13, 2014)

Thanks... I am now stopping by on my way home from work and picking up a few.  SHHHH please don't tell my wife...


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Aug 13, 2014)

RYAN IN LOUISVILLE said:


> Thanks... I am now stopping by on my way home from work and picking up a few.  SHHHH please don't tell my wife...


Very good. I was surprised to see them in the size they are. I was expecting little 3-5 lbers per package....not like it would have mattered. The website does say while supplies last, so it might be prudent to call ahead if at all possible.


----------



## jakesz28 (Aug 15, 2014)

I picked up two 10 lb shoulders there today. Cooking half of one in the Dutch Oven tomorrow at the camp grounds and smoking some next weekend with some brisket.


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Aug 15, 2014)

jakesz28 said:


> I picked up two 10 lb shoulders there today. Cooking half of one in the Dutch Oven tomorrow at the camp grounds and smoking some next weekend with some brisket.


Awesome! I portioned them out Wed night and I definitely noticed that one side if more "together" than the other side. So one side will be more of a whole piece while the other side won't. Just a note when your deciding which you want to try and keep whole and maybe do PP or chop up for a stew of some sorts in the DO.


----------



## jakesz28 (Aug 15, 2014)

YeahYeah I think I cut it in the wrong direction. I cut it right thru the package with out studying or thinking about it. I think both halves will have some loose meat. I know the side I prepped for the DO was split, a large section of meat and some loose pieces. I trimmed most of the fat off and put a dry rub on all the peices. Should cook faster that way. Going to make some nice pulled pork. It's sitting till tomorrow now.


----------

